
Downloading Docker images for (almost) air-gapped environments - tomciaaa
http://tomciaaa.github.io/downloading-docker-images-for-almost-air-gapped-environments.html
======
daixtr
i don't get. If u have no internet connection, then the only way to copy an
image is via tar file. Its that simple!

